# From a UK Fan: You Will Love COUSINS



## bigblue2144

Being a huge UK Wildcat fan, and an even bigger fan of our players, I was extremely excited to see where this year's crop of players would land in the NBA. Wherever Big Cuz, Wall and Patterson went would be my new favorite teams to follow. 

Well, you all landed my favorite player of them all in DeMarcus Cousins. Let me just tell you this: don't pay attention to the bad rep that he has gotten over his "immaturity" and "anger issues". I heard them all year long at UK, and early in the season they were valid. Yes, he elbowed a guy at the UofL game and he pouted a lot after fouls. But I will tell you this: the second half of the season saw a much more mature and grown up Cousins. He took a lot of trash and cheap shots from opposing teams, especially on the road. Every opposing big man took shots at Cuz, and he took it all and simply dominated, and he no longer lit a fuse when these things happened. In fact, one game in the SEC Tournament, it was COUSINS that pulled away Daniel Orton from a confrontation. Pretty surprising, right?

You all just landed a mini-Shaq with this guy. His skills on the basketball court are incredible for a guy with his size. He has incredible footwork, very soft hands, excellent handles for a big, is one of the best rebounding prospects I have seen in a long time, and his finishing ability around the basket is hard to believe sometimes. I truly think he will be a superstar, and on top of that he has an incredibly engaging personality that you all will fall in love with, just like we did last year at Kentucky.

So anyway, congrats on landing a total stud. I am excited to see how Cousins and Tyreke develop together, this team will be fun to watch!


----------



## BlakeJesus

I agree, this team is going to be awesome to watch next year, and for years to come. Now they just need a PG.


----------



## Blue

True, I always thought Cousins the Most Important Player for UK. Hated UK last year, as a Florida fan, but you had to respect the talent. Some of plays Cousins made were amazing, and @ his size he was unstoppable in college. I felt like sometimes Wall was getting too much credit, Cousins was the real MIP imo. But that's all in the past... What do you think of Daniel Orton tho? Do you think he can make an impact next year, on the Magic?


----------



## bigblue2144

You are right about Cousins, my dad actually called Cousins the most important player for UK back in early December. I thought he was crazy because John Wall was playing incredible then and Cuz wasn't dominating yet. But from conference play on, Cousins was the most important player on our team. He was unstoppable in the post and man, what a rebounder!

Anyway, Daniel Orton is a mystery to me. The kid was a Top-20 recruit out of HS and obviously has talents. He was our backup C so we didn't see enough of him to get a great picture. Being a Florida fan, I'm sure you remember the game at your place where Orton got like 4 blocks in a row on one possession LOL. The man can become an excellent defensive center. He is pretty raw offensively and he was also a foul machine for most of the season. I think he can turn into a possible starting center if he focuses on his defense, but his ceiling is much lower than Big Cuz's, based on what I saw last year.

Yeah, I am really happy you guys got him. I was praying to god that Minnesota didn't snatch him up, or that he wouldn't end up in Golden St. Sacramento is a quality franchise with good owners and scouts. Plus you all have Tyreke, along with Carl Landry and Jason Thompson at PF to play next to Cuz. The Western Conference just added another talented big man, just you wait. He is going to be a force!


----------



## Blue

^Yeah, John Wall was great early in the year but then seemed like he tapered off a bit. I started watching them more during conf. play and Cousins def seemd more dominant then. Just in terms of his impact throughout the course of a game, he was MIP. With Wall he would usually be kindve quite, but then always seemed go on those little mini runs whenever UK got in trouble(So at least we know he a clutch factor in him)... Clearly Wall has the most upside tho, but Cousins seemed like a more steady player in conference... He seemed to be the most troublesome matchup... 

And yeah I remember from the UK-UF games, Orton and Bledsoe killing us... The 1st game Bledsoe was like 5-6 from 3, and the 2nd game Orton was just a machine on the defensive end. Guy was everywhere. Your team was just too stacked. It will be interesting to see how they all pan out in the league. I think Orton and Cousins both are in good situations for them.


----------



## Dornado

Wow, turns out the Kings have a forum here too.


----------



## Floods

GregOden said:


> I agree, this team is going to be awesome to watch next year, and for years to come. Now they just need a PG.


Evans is the team's facilitator, just like Wade is for Miami. They need someone to play next to him who can defend other point guards and hit the 3.


----------



## Floods

About Cousins, he can rebound his ass off, which is absolutely critical in this league, but I still do have my reservations. No offense to the OP, but fans tend to be pretty reluctant to admit attitude problems with a main cog on their favorite team unless the player is showing signs of defection. I was hoping we would take Monroe, but that would left us a logjam at PF.


----------



## ATLien

Blue Magic said:


> True, I always thought Cousins the Most Important Player for UK. Hated UK last year, as a Florida fan, but you had to respect the talent. Some of plays Cousins made were amazing, and @ his size he was unstoppable in college. I felt like sometimes Wall was getting too much credit, Cousins was the real MIP imo. But that's all in the past... What do you think of Daniel Orton tho? Do you think he can make an impact next year, on the Magic?


Cousins was my favorite player on that team. Saw UK play at Athens last year, I think Cousins had a double double with six or seven blocks and ended up sitting half of the game because it wasn't too competitive. Big body with great hands. Just hope he doesn't get too overweight


----------



## Dornado

ATLien said:


> Cousins was my favorite player on that team. Saw UK play at Athens last year, I think Cousins had a double double with six or seven blocks *and ended up sitting half of the game because it wasn't too competitive.* Big body with great hands. Just hope he doesn't get too overweight


I think that brings up an important point - Cousins put up 15 and 10 in just 23 minutes per game - that's damned productive. (Compare that to the 34 minutes a game John Wall played.)


----------



## Luke

Floods said:


> Evans is the team's facilitator, just like Wade is for Miami. They need someone to play next to him who can defend other point guards and hit the 3.


What he said.

After the Kings looked hopelessly lost just a few years ago are now starting to put toghether a *very* impressive core. Evans and Cousins both have perenial allstar potential. All the need now is to fill out the roster with defensive minded players to compliment their big two.


----------



## Tricky Relativity

Thanks for the hint-of-things-to-come bigblue2144 (or _new Kings fan_)...wow...can't wait...I didn't see much of him when he played for UK, but I have watched some highlight videos and he's deceptively agile around the hoop. You think he's going for the kill, but he adjusts to get the "and 1s." Kind of like how, dare I say, Chris Webber used to play...as a King within that Pete Carril system. Seriously, just watch the highlights.


----------



## hroz

If I was the Kings I would be making a play for Billups. Carmelo is leaving so the Nuggets wont hold onto Billups.

He is a decent 3pt shooter. And hence space the floor. Billups only has a two year contract and only Landry needs a contract extension this year. So the Kings stay out of luxury tax in the following two years. With 14 mill in salary cap room. Possibly the Kings could make the move while keeping their current roster and only trading draft picks. 
Maybe Garcia or Udrih as a consolation prize. But this would save the Nuggets over $20 million. (over the luxury tax you pay twice everything).

While losing the 2 draft picks might really suck. With so much young talent it wouldnt matter. Just hold onto the current players and get another PG to throw into the mix.


----------



## bigblue2144

Well, he had 14 pts, 8 reb and 5 assists in his first game. What do you all think? By midseason, he is going to be rockin the paint


----------



## hroz

He is no Blake Griffin. But he also has age on his side.


----------



## Zuca

Cousins kicked out of a practice:

http://www.sacbee.com/2010/11/30/3220405/kings-notes-cousins-gets-heave.html


----------



## Basel

Idiot.


----------

